# Worried about basic training? Think you don't have what it takes?



## ouyin2000 (12 Sep 2011)

http://www.canada.com/news/Grandma+woman+makes+reserves/5380350/story.html

Ten-hut, Grandma! B.C. woman makes reserves — at 56

56-year-old Debbie Dompierre became the oldest person to graduate from the military after becoming a reservist in the Canadian Armed Forces in August. The grandmother of four joined the military after having trouble finding work elsewhere.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Sep 2011)

Considering CRA is 60, we're getting a great return on investment....


----------



## CountDC (12 Sep 2011)

a new record! Set by the reserves. Gives 4 years which is a good return considering so many reg f and reservist tend to leave at close to that point.

As far as I know the record for Reg F is 54, anyone beat that yet?


----------



## Redeye (12 Sep 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Considering CRA is 60, we're getting a great return on investment....



If we get four years out of half the guys we take into the Reserve, that's not a bad outcome I'd suspect.


----------



## Infanteer (12 Sep 2011)

Redeye said:
			
		

> If we get four years out of half the guys we take into the Reserve, that's not a bad outcome I'd suspect.



True.


----------



## JesseWZ (12 Sep 2011)

I remember seeing her here in Borden in the Junior Ranks Kitchen. Good for her! I don't know very many 56 year olds who can push through basic training with 17-18 year olds.


----------



## Fotoshark (12 Sep 2011)

That's impressive and admirable!  Good job to her!

-T.


----------



## ouyin2000 (12 Sep 2011)

CountDC said:
			
		

> a new record! Set by the reserves. Gives 4 years which is a good return considering so many reg f and reservist tend to leave at close to that point.
> 
> As far as I know the record for Reg F is 54, anyone beat that yet?


Close. The older person that I know was on my Basic. He was 51 and could keep up with any one of the younger guys.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (13 Sep 2011)

On my reg force basic, 2005 St Jean, we had a Kenyan Gentleman with us who claimed to be 56.  He had that legendary Kenyan cardio thing going on.  No one could catch him.  He did clarify later that his age was an estimate as there were no birth records in Kenya where he was born.  He had to rely on the estimate of living relatives.  Groovy.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (21 Sep 2011)

I am impressed, and motivated.  Dang, good for her.


----------



## GreenIsGood (21 Sep 2011)

CountDC said:
			
		

> As far as I know the record for Reg F is 54, anyone beat that yet?



I think so. In the ArmyNews report on the Warrior Challenge ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nI9RBziGtk ), one of the participants claims to be 56. I don't know when the report was recorded, so he may have already completed BMQ. Major kudos to him.


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Sep 2011)

Redeye said:
			
		

> If we get four years out of half the guys we take into the Reserve, that's not a bad outcome I'd suspect.



I remember reading that the average annual attrition in the P. Res. was 35 per cent, which suggests an average career length of about three years, so I think you're right.


----------

